# what is the name of this type of strain???



## Pinero06 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## BUDZ420 (Oct 7, 2006)

you cant really tell by picture u have to look closely at all the details plus it all bricked up y r u interested in knowing i can maybe help u out


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, could be interstate, could be international - definately going somewhere though...


----------



## pufindo (Oct 7, 2006)

looks like some mexican schwagg!


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Yup, looks like mexican swag.  It has obviously been transported because it is compressed for stealth reasons.  Also there is probably seeds so it has too be large scale commercial.  We get mexican around here that looks exactly like this, although not too often as nobody wants it.  There are too many high quality buds around.  The price of this stuff is usually 4 to 8 hundred dollars a pound with the later price being the very highest I have ever seen even on the driest months.  I can't see why it is still imported when the profit isn't that high for the risk factor.  I can see it useful for areas dry of normal indoor on a regular basis, but for here in Cnanda is almost impossible to get rid of.  I wouldn't want to invest my money in even a few pounds of this stuff.  I would probably have it around for years before I recooped my princpal.  Hope you got it for a decent price.

TGT


----------



## pufindo (Oct 7, 2006)

although mex schwagg has been known to be mostley sativa...


----------

